# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  test enanthate real or fake?

## muskel

300mg/ml , in 10ml bottles. 
Claimed to be manufactured in Germany, but the writing on the bottle says its from China.

muskel

----------


## CYP400

you have been here awhile, you know the rules, no lab names or pics showing the names, this is a ugl 100% and doesn't look that great, use it or test it

----------


## muskel

sorry about that, i havent bothered to read the rules for fake checking since i dont post pics too much..

----------


## celticd

seriously friend,you would be crazy to use that shit
look around the web or build up a relationship with a BB in the gym,to find a good source
theres no need these days to risk a serious infection injecting gods knows what..you know nothing about this UGL if even there is one,it looks terrible..
i wouldnt use that never

----------


## Pops1985

> seriously friend,you would be crazy to use that shit
> look around the web or build up a relationship with a BB in the gym,to find a good source
> theres no need these days to risk a serious infection injecting gods knows what..you know nothing about this UGL if even there is one,it looks terrible..
> i wouldnt use that never


Sorry dude but I agree with this dude If i were you sell that man don't use it get your money bek take my advice stay away from vials I got ripped off ones, Use Ampule

----------


## darr

Never seen nor heard of them!!!!!

----------

